# Latex Intr trim paint that doesn't stay tacky/sticky



## BMass (Dec 18, 2011)

*Latex Intr trim paint that doesn't stay tacky/sticky After Drying*

It seems that all the Semi-gloss latex trim paints I've used either stay tacky even after drying and som get even tackier in summer humidity.

What have I used so far?..... Ben Moore Regal...and..well lately..:blink:..Behr, and it stayed the tackiest. 

Why did I go to Behr from BM? The Behr laid down better, less brush lines. But you can just peel the Behr semi gloss off with a finger nail especially in the summer . I've been painting over old oil base paint that has been light sanded to degloss and wiped with clean damp cloth for dusting.

How is the Ben Moore Advance line for trim in semi gloss?? That's the one that is suppose to be a waterbased version of the Satin Impervo line correct?

*What other brands and model can anyone recommend????*


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

It's winter

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk 2.0 Elite


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No advance is an oil hybrid, totally different type of paint. Acrylic impervo is the wb version of Satin Impervo. It is a low blocking paint, dries very fast, which is what you seem to be looking for. 

I have used a good bit of WB impervo and am always pleased with the results.


----------



## BMass (Dec 18, 2011)

In Demand said:


> It's winter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk 2.0 Elite


 Oh boy . What I mean is some semi gloss paints get even worse in the summertime humidity. I'll clarify/edit my 1st post.

Some are just tacky all year long. Such as doors stick against frame, a glass or bowl sticks on a mantle...etc. 

I'm looking for a semi gloss intr. trim paint brand and model that does this the least in any season.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Shouldn't you be priming the oil base before going acrylic? You will most certainly have adhesion issues not priming.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was told the resin in advance is virtually the same as impervo. Wb impervo only shares the name with impervo.

Behr ultra does seem to lack adhesion in tricky applications based on some in house testing and looking at paint store sample displays.

Muralo should be available in your area and cures quickly.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

BMass said:


> I'm looking for a semi gloss intr. trim paint brand and model that does this the least in any season.


SW Proclassic, can be tricky to brush, its thick but.it.does lay down well and dries to a hard enamel finish.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Always best to use a bonding primer to transition, imo. 
If all you have used is those two- youre pretty new to this painting thing.
Also imo- Regal was not really meant to be a trim paint, although I know many use it. Aura satin is a better choice - Muralo Ultra is great. I think WB Imp has been outdone by the newer technologies.
Both will have less blocking ( the name used for the stickiness) than anything in Behr.
Advance is good too- but longer recoat time.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Also it take 30 days to harden before you go scratching it with a fingernail


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Advance or Pratt & Lambert Accolade semi, but why not use oil if it is available?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> SW Proclassic, can be tricky to brush, its thick but.it.does lay down well and dries to a hard enamel finish.


I second that.


----------



## BMass (Dec 18, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Also it take 30 days to harden before you go scratching it with a fingernail


This paint has been on for over a year. It's my own house. It was sticky weeks after drying and only got worse as summer came. In the dead of winter, with house dry, wood stove burning, it's most durable. In summer,grab a door knob too quickly and an off target fingernail scratches it off easily. Just too soft. Time to paint my remodeled kitchen trim and..well...thus the question.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

You sounded like a Homeowner, not a pro.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Again use oil if available. Add a couple if drops of vanilla extract to diminish smell in winter when yiu cant open windows.


----------



## BMass (Dec 18, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> If all you have used is those two- youre pretty new to this painting thing.
> You sounded like a Homeowner, not a pro.


Well if I was a Pro I guess your tact would be offensive.
But I never said I was a Pro. I'm sorry is it a prerequisite for posting on this talk forum?? If I was a Pro I probably wouldn't have needed this advice to begin with.

Thank you to all the forum members who did offer helpful input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

If you don't want to strip and start over just coat it with poly.
I use dura-poxy now and have good results on trim. I also use kelly moores professional line. If i have a problem with doors sticking to frames I spray waterbased poly on the jam. If you didn't prep that old oil paint right you'll definately continue to have issues.
Good luck


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

BMass said:


> Well if I was a Pro I guess your tact would be offensive.
> But I never said I was a Pro. I'm sorry is it a prerequisite for posting on this talk forum?? If I was a Pro I probably wouldn't have needed this advice to begin with.
> 
> Thank you to all the forum members who did offer helpful input. Much appreciated.


Actually, if you would have read the agreement you agreed to when you signed up to be able to post here, you would see that being a pro is a requirement.


Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

